
America's food giants swallowed the family farm - scotch_drinker
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/mar/09/american-food-giants-swallow-the-family-farms-iowa
======
mruts
This is what is normally called progress.

Capitalism and markets trend toward efficiency. And while I understand, if I
had a little family farm, why I might be upset, that doesn't mean it's not a
net good for the consumer and the economy.

> “They’ll hire somebody to sit in a little office somewhere and run that
> stuff off the computer and farm the land that way. Now what you’ve done is
> you have lost the innate knowledge of how to grow food and raise animals.

Well evidently that knowledge wasn't very valuable in the first place. If
these farmers were providing value, they wouldn't be going out of business.

